# Sterling Siver Sedona



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 30, 2008)

Rollerball with African Blackwood and Birdseye Maple. Sanded to 12,000 MM, applied 6 coats of Minwax Clear Gloss Polyurethane, sanded 6000 thru 12,000 MM and polished with Brasso.
As always comments and or suggestions welcome.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Sep 30, 2008)

OH MY.......

Laurie


----------



## leehljp (Sep 30, 2008)

Well done - fine finish!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 30, 2008)

Les, you have finishing down to a science!!  When I see posts from people talking about how they have perfected CA, Unoxal, or whatever, I want to refer them to your work to see what a true world class finish looks like.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a nice pen and the finish is outstanding...time for me to go practice some more.


----------



## markgum (Sep 30, 2008)

beautiful.  I'm going to try that finish method...


----------



## JayDevin (Sep 30, 2008)

Simply Stunning!!

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Fred (Sep 30, 2008)

Les ... I agree with Cav on your finishing abilities. Great job and an excellent pen!  (Your finish is so bright I had to use the only Smilie with sunglasses!)


----------



## MobilMan (Sep 30, 2008)

If there ever were a pen fit for a king--that's it.  Very good.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful pen Les . Next trip to HD I'm getting some Minwax , your finishes are awesome .


----------



## angelofdeath (Oct 1, 2008)

WOW....that finish is awesome....keep up the great work....WOW...


----------



## igran7 (Oct 1, 2008)

Beautiful pen and congrats on the new Feature photo on the front page.  Well deserved!


----------



## LouisQC (Oct 1, 2008)

Superb, congrats on the Featured Pen!


----------



## Skye (Oct 1, 2008)

Very nice, would like to see it put together. Wondering how it would have looked with maple somewhere on the cap to match the foot or not. Just not used to seeing them uneven. Was that an oops band? I think the rest of the wood is so dark that it really helps add a lot of character to the pen.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Oct 1, 2008)

Les,

I'm new here, and ran across your finishing tutorial the other day. That led me to your posts here in the "Show Off Your Pens!" forum.

Your pens are beautiful and their finish is always stunning! I've turned about 5 pens so far, and I can only hope one day the pens I produce will look half as spectacular as yours.

I've been reading through your posts and see that you've gone through a number of sanding, finishing, and polishing procedures to get to where you are today. In your experience, do people tend to gravitate towards a particular type of finish or sheen? Did that influence the path you took with regard to sanding, finishing, and polishing?

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## marcruby (Oct 1, 2008)

That's a very convincing case for minwax poly.  How does the finish feel in use?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Paul,
Would you mind posting the link to that tutorial? 

Les,
That is an awesome pen.


----------



## steve_mcloon (Oct 1, 2008)

Stunning! Eye catching design, perfectly sized interfaces, and of course a perfect finish. I have used the African blackwood / maple combination. Obviously it gives about as much contrast as possible. The difficulty, which Les has overcome, is to avoid filling the pores of the maple with the fine dust of the blackwood. Well done.
-Steve


----------



## papaturner (Oct 1, 2008)

That is one awesome looking pen.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Oct 1, 2008)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Paul,
> Would you mind posting the link to that tutorial?
> 
> Les,
> That is an awesome pen.



It's in the IAP Library: http://content.penturners.org/articles/2008/minwaxfinish.pdf

Paul


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow how did I miss that one.  Thank you so much.


----------



## dntrost (Oct 1, 2008)

Man I must agree with the rest I would sure like to end up with a finish like that!  Great Job!


----------



## SamThePenMan (Oct 1, 2008)

Excellent pen, and finish! Congrats on being featured!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 1, 2008)

pgfitzgerald said:


> Les,
> 
> I'm new here, and ran across your finishing tutorial the other day. That led me to your posts here in the "Show Off Your Pens!" forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks Paul.

From my limited experience I have found that customers seem to like the ones with a durable finish in either a Satin or Gloss and had some influence on the finishes I have been using.

Les


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 2, 2008)

Skye said:


> Very nice, would like to see it put together. Wondering how it would have looked with maple somewhere on the cap to match the foot or not. Just not used to seeing them uneven. Was that an oops band? I think the rest of the wood is so dark that it really helps add a lot of character to the pen.



Thanks.
No oops here. 
This is what the client wanted me to make.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 2, 2008)

marcruby said:


> That's a very convincing case for minwax poly.  How does the finish feel in use?



IMHO the finish has a warm comfortable feel during use.
Some like the Satin rather than the Gloss finish.
I find several customers can have a different opinion on the feel of the same pen??

Les


----------



## Mazzywv (Oct 2, 2008)

What a beautiful pen.  The finish is like glass.  The wood looks fantastic, may I ask where you purchased your pen kit?

Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## desertyellow (Oct 2, 2008)

That is truly beautiful!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Oct 3, 2008)

Mazzywv said:


> What a beautiful pen.  The finish is like glass.  The wood looks fantastic, may I ask where you purchased your pen kit?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Dan



Thanks Dan.

I get most of my pen supplies here: http://www.penblanks.ca/index.php


----------



## george (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, wow !
Great job.


----------



## VisExp (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pen Les and congratulations on the cover shot.   As mentioned previously you did a great job keeping the maple clean of blackwood particles.


----------



## winpooh498 (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## bitshird (Oct 4, 2008)

Your finishes are truly remarkable, I've been toying with the Idea of a drying box to keep dust off while it dries, it has to be easier than a CA finish and less toxic as well, just wish it didn't take so long.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 4, 2008)

Fantastic work Les, you da man!


----------



## Mazzywv (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for website!
Dan


----------

